# Discobolus



## iseidon (Feb 6, 2022)

Has anyone seen pedestals like this at Discobol?






All other copies I've seen are either without a pedestal or with a minimal pedestal. 

This sculpture clearly shows that it is an old bronze that has been oxidized and polished. Most of the other replicas I have seen look like new.





The inscriptions in Russian and Latin are made deep into the form, which also shows signs of restoration.

The sculpture is located in a blind part of the Dynamo metro station in Yekaterinburg. The station was opened in 1994. Not the richest of times for the city and Russia. 

Other stations in Yekaterinburg do not have similar sculptures. The station with one of the lowest passenger traffic in Yekaterinburg metro (if you can call it a metro with nine stations).





I'm sure there are people here who were interested in this sculpture. Not Yekaterinburg's, but specifically Discobol. Maybe someone has thoughts on the subject.

Are there any surnames associated with Miron in other countries, similar to the Russian "Mironov"?


----------



## BusyBaci (Feb 6, 2022)

Why did they ruin the artifact by imprinting it with Cyrillic words over the spire's blank space? The artifact looks like it's clearly made before the invention of the Cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## Megalonymous (Feb 6, 2022)

dynamo was a rich sports club of soviet secret services.


----------



## iseidon (Feb 6, 2022)

Megalonymous said:


> dynamo was a rich sports club of soviet secret services.


I'm extremely sorry, but what kind of nonsense did you say? Where did these clichés come from?

But that doesn't change the fact that representatives of the Internal Services trained at Dynamo (and representatives of the Army trained at CSKA).

Dynamo is a social club. People allocated their own money to the accounts of the sports societies to which their jobs were assigned. My grandfather worked on committees and departments that were assigned to Dynamo. Thanks to that, he could play sports on the basis of the Dynamo sports society (which was represented in almost every city of the USSR). My grandmother was a member of the Burevestnik sports society.

These dues allowed children all over the Soviet Union to practice for free. Thanks to that, my mother practiced fencing for free (at the expense of those dues from all the citizens of the USSR) in the sport society Spartak (because the section was across the street from the school) and went to the Spartakiad throughout the USSR and the socialist camp.

Dynamo was a society that lived not only on dues, but was also financed by the NKVD (Ministry of Internal Affairs). There was nothing scary or secret about it. Millions of people played sports in that society. It was "rich" only because the Soviet Union really supported mass sports. Consequently, the profits from the activities of enterprises were channeled into the recovery of society, and not into the pocket of an oligarch or a Western shareholder, as now. In contrast to today's times when the state practically does not allocate money for mass sports. At the same time, hundreds of millions of dollars are allocated for professional sports.

Now both Dynamo and CSKA and Spartak and Lokomotiv and Zenit and Avangard, etc., have nothing to do with Soviet societies. They are just using their brand.



BusyBaci said:


> Why did they ruin the artifact by imprinting it with Cyrillic words over the spire's blank space? The artifact looks like it's clearly made before the invention of the Cyrillic alphabet.


It seems to me, too, that the lettering is new. Made over a machined and erased surface. I'm very struck by the pedestal. I haven't seen a Discobol like it anywhere.


----------



## Megalonymous (Feb 6, 2022)

I believe you were wondering how they could afford to build that. dah.

go correct wikipedia if it bothers you

*Dynamo*, also *Dinamo*, (Russian: Динамо; Ukrainian: Динамо, Belarusian: Дынама, Georgian: დინამო) is a sports and fitness society created in 1923 in the Soviet Union. The Sports Society was an association of multi-sport clubs of NKVD security forces and after the World War II, MVD and KGB. With the Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe after the World War II (Central and Eastern Europe), similar Dynamo societies were established throughout the Eastern Bloc such as SV Dynamo (East Germany).


----------



## iseidon (Feb 6, 2022)

Megalonymous said:


> I believe you were wondering how they could afford to build that. dah.
> 
> go correct wikipedia if it bothers you
> 
> *Dynamo*, also *Dinamo*, (Russian: Динамо; Ukrainian: Динамо, Belarusian: Дынама, Georgian: დინამო) is a sports and fitness society created in 1923 in the Soviet Union. The Sports Society was an association of multi-sport clubs of NKVD security forces and after the World War II, MVD and KGB. With the Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe after the World War II (Central and Eastern Europe), similar Dynamo societies were established throughout the Eastern Bloc such as SV Dynamo (East Germany).


Please, let's not stray from the topic of Discobol.

Nothing has changed from the fact that you listed all of the above links.

I wouldn't want to bring politics into it, since everyone has their own truth.


----------



## Megalonymous (Feb 6, 2022)

iseidon said:


> Please, let's not stray from the topic of Discobol.
> 
> Nothing has changed from the fact that you listed all of the above links.
> 
> I wouldn't want to bring politics into it, since everyone has their own truth.



I have no problem with the state building nice stuff and doing good things for the people. more the better.


----------

